# Gaggia Baby - Unable to fill portafilter fully...



## gazbiggs (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I was reading one of the Sticky threads above which states --

"Do not bother with the coffee measuring spoon you got with the machine. Instead, fill the basket overflowing with grounds and level it off with a finger before tamping....."

I have absolutely no hope in hell of ever achieving this with my machine.

Let me put this another way --

If I use the 2 shot basket, and place two level scoops (using the Gaggia scoop provided), then tamp down with reasonable force...

This leaves ~5-6mm between the top of the puck and the rim of the basket.

I am unable to lock, or struggle to lock, the portafilter in the grouphead!

So, filling the basket fully would never work with my machine?

When examine the underside of the group head (the shower screen) - the showerhead certainly protrudes!!

Is this thing supposed to move, I am kind of thinking - up and down, whilst brewing in order to apply the pressure?

Or, does it stay fixed in place?

If it stays fixed - then I cannot see how I could ever use a basket filled as described in the opening quote above...

Any advice appreciated...

gazbiggs


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi Gaz. Depending on the size of the basket, a normal dose is somewhere between 14-18g. Have you tried weighing to see what you're putting in?

The puck will expand once water runs through it. When you remove the portafilter after pulling your shot, you don't want to see too much of an imprint from the shower screen screw.


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Also, if your machine is brand new, it's normal for the group gasket to take a while to soften up. Might be a bit stiff when you lock the portafilter in place at first.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The only thing that will move is the coffee as it swells up.

The shower head and group does not move. Pressure is fed from the boiler forcing the water through the puck.

You will also need to consider how fine the coffee is. The finer it is the more it will compress as well.


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

The coffee will be too course. Your best off going by weight. I'm presuming its pre ground?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

when they say fill your basket up, they mean with the loose grounds. What I do, is simply put two heaps of coffee into my basket until it makes a heaped pile in the middle. Then (without applying ANY pressure) take my finger or a knife across the top and level it out. What you should be left with, is still loose and non tamped ground coffee up to the edge of your basket.

A decent hand tamp, should now compress that to a point where it fits onto your machine.

Try this for ideas:


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

shrink said:


> Try this for ideas:


Only get a tamper that fits the basket as near as possible!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

even my 57.5mm tamper leaves a little space on my Gaggia 58mm basket. But then better than being too tight i guess!


----------

